# smiley



## buffalobill (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha thes use to be a initiation into our smoke group when we were very young and body els have an experience with one of these haha i didnt do this to fit in haha my gorlfriend is a crazy asshole sometimes i guess im still a bit imature i tried to make the pic look like it was on my butt pshhh


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

dude..you wouldnt know your ass from your elbow


----------

